
Startups- Why a business plan is important - reyherb
https://businessmellow.wordpress.com/2016/06/19/4-reasons-why-a-business-plan-is-important/
======
sajclarke2
Yes it's important but the widespread rejection from startup founders
(especially successful ones) refers to sticking to one preset plan and never
adjusting to customer demand or market conditions. Writing a 30+ page business
plan makes you reluctant to change it except for when it may be too late.

